# Tivo on ReadyNAS Duo



## shelleye (Nov 28, 2002)

Hello All,

Just purchased and spend entire day (!!!!) setting up ReadyNAS Duo to act as a media server to my two HD Tivos. I'm only interested in serving videos, and don't care about compression, so it's fine for me to store them in .mpg format. 

The problem is, I already have rippped a number of movies in .mp4 format. Up until now I have been sharing them from my desktop using PyTivo. The Tivo doesn't see them at all when when I use the ReadyNAS. As in, the files don't even appear on the list of available files. All my .mpg files show up, and, weirdly, the NAS reports the correct total number of files, but it only lists the files that are .mpg. I tried changing the file extension to .mpg, but no joy.

Any ideas what's going on? I assumed it's because .mp4 is not native to the Tivo, and Tivo needs the server to transcode on the fly. Then I came across some threads in here that suggest TivoHD and Series 3 DO support .mp4 without transcoding. 

Thanks so much for any feedback. I would really love not to re-do all those rips if I don't have to. 

PS There is a PyTivo add-in for the ReadyNAS, but I couldn't get it to work, and it's not currently being developed, so it uses a very old build, and I decided not to go that route.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

The TiVo supports MP4, but only using the "push" transfer method, as used in TiVoCasts, not via HMO. pyTivo supports it, BTW.


----------



## shelleye (Nov 28, 2002)

Ah, okay. So, given that PyTivo isn't really being developed for ReadyNAS, I will need to find a way to convert my existing .mp4's to .mpeg? (And/or push from my desktop, which I am trying to do away with as a server....)

Thanks for the reply-- I have used PyTivo so much, it's like hearing from a celebrity.


----------



## txporter (Sep 18, 2006)

It looks like the ReadyNas Duo is a sparc processor and I think you are right that no one has tried to put pytivo on there. It looks like the NVX and Pro versions use an Intel x86 processor which might be easier to accomplish a pytivo install. Hard to say, it looks like the memory allocated to the OS is pretty small (64mb), so might be hard to do on the Duo just because of that.

Not sure if you really want the ReadyNAS or if you could still return it, etc, but I am going to do something similar but with a TonidoPlug + 1.5TB external drive over the holidays. The tonidoplug is a build of the sheevaplug. It runs Ubuntu 9.04 and acts as a NAS as well as some other things (actually it is very similar to what you can do with the ReadyNAS). At least one person has pytivo running on a Sheevaplug over on the pytivo forums. William also runs pytivo from Ubuntu so there are already instructions for installing it there + how to get the right ffmpeg.

Update: Just remembered this thread in the Series 3 forum and this link.


----------



## shelleye (Nov 28, 2002)

Yup, it's a Sparc processor. If I had heard about your solution before I spent almost two days configuring the ReadyNAS, , I might consider returning it. But I have a day job, and so I think I'll stick with what I got working, and hope the ReadyNAS community keeps improving their own server software. You would think this solution would be more simple, wouldn't you?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

shelleye said:


> So, given that PyTivo isn't really being developed for ReadyNAS


Well, pyTivo is developed to be portable. If any version of pyTivo runs on it, then the current version should, too. Sparc, ARM, etc. should not be an issue, except in terms of performance.


----------



## shelleye (Nov 28, 2002)

True enough. But it's a NAS, which I barely understand, and a box running Linux, which I understand even less. I know how to go under the hood in windows, but not there. So I'm stuck with the pytivo addon, which uses your fork from January 09. I ssh'd into the root of the NAS to see if I could figure out where the pytivo files had installed, and couldn't find them. Then gave up. That day job problem.


----------



## kit58105 (Sep 24, 2008)

I have a ReadyNAS duo, and I can't seem to even get my premiere to see it on the network. what am I doing wrong?


----------

